

Photo: iPad Temperature Warning Dialog - mikecane
http://tweetphoto.com/17001594

======
araneae
I actually wish my my thinkpad would display a dialog when it was overheating,
instead of just completely shutting down randomly in the middle of my work.
Come to think of that, my Dell did that too...

(and this is coming from someone who hates iPads)

~~~
pyre
Well, it's a tradeoff. As long as your ThinkPad has sensors (which it probably
does) you could set it up to warn you at a certain temperature. The trade-off
being that if it _actually_ overheats you can get various random and undefined
behavior from the hardware, so you have to set it somewhere below that
threshold (which means finding that threshold and setting the warning level
some distance from it).

------
NyxWulf
My iPad has been running for the last 5 hours. Some videos for my boy, some
khan academy for me, syncing books from amazon, loading PDFs for school,
browsing the web. My battery is down to 68%. It was at 85% when I pulled it
out of the box this morning. Mine is only barely warm to the touch on the
back. I wonder what caused the heat warning, a defective unit or something
else?

~~~
Anon84

         loading PDFs for school
    

What app do you use? iBooks?

~~~
NyxWulf
I'm trying out iAnnotate right now. So far it has worked pretty well. I tried
loading one into pages and it didn't recognize it. I'll see if iBooks can do
it as well.

*edit: it doesn't look like you can load PDF files into iBooks

~~~
Anon84
Thanks. I'm waiting for my 3G iPad and want to use it to annotate pdfs

------
karipatila
The same dialog is on the iPhone also.

EDIT: <http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2101>

~~~
mikecane
This is what happens when I don't have an iPhone. I knew that moisture could
be a problem. I'd never heard of heat before.

~~~
rauljara
My iPhone has never flashed this message. I have never seen an iPhone or heard
of an iPhone flashing this message. It exists in case an iPhone gets over
heated, say if you were wandering around in the Mojave. The existence of the
message is far preferable to the possibility of a melted iPad/iPhone if you
took a field trip to a foundry.

------
KC8ZKF
I'd call Apple products "hot-house orchids" except that orchids like it hot
and humid. I once had to return a Nano that had water damage-- except that I
hadn't gotten it wet. The support bob on the phone said it could be water
damaged by keeping it in a pocket while working out. Isn't that a common use
case for an iPod Nano?

~~~
jrockway
No, you're supposed to mount it to your arm so that everyone can see how
awesome you are for owning an iPod. Apple doesn't get any free advertising
when it's in your pocket!

~~~
mahmud
Have you jogged with headphones on and the player in your pocket?

------
Raphael
How much heat is it generating turning the entire LCD matrix on at once?

~~~
blasdel
_LCDs do not work that way_ <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQg8JKo_3ZQ>

It takes a tiny amount of power to run the switches in the LCD panel. Almost
all the power is used by the backlight that illuminates the whole thing. The
iPad uses an LED backlight that uses less power and is brighter / pleasanter
than a traditional fluorescent backlight.

I wouldn't be surprised if it turned the brightness all the way down when
showing this screen, but there isn't anything else it could do to save power
on the display and still show something to the user.

~~~
electromagnetic
The explanation on the Apple website for the iPhone(/touch) says that screen
brightness might drop, signal might drop etc _before_ it goes to this screen.

Apparently Apple thought well ahead that it might be best if their device
regulates its temperature rather than overheat and shut off. I'm actually
exceptionally surprised by this, kudos apple.

------
Gonsalu
Anyone else feeling this the beginning for a wave of iPad complaints?

~~~
delano
The release date of anything always coincides with the beginning of the
complaints.

~~~
wtallis
We've been seeing complaints for quite a while now. Today is just the day that
they start getting substance.

